# A good place for pheasants?



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

Howdy guys, i just had a few quick questions for you. My father and I have never hunted pheasant a day in our lives, but would like to try it. However, we don't know where to go and don't want to pay to use a farm. So could someone recommend me an area where we will have a chance to shoot some roosters? I'm not looking for anyones honey hole, but just somewhere where we'll see a few birds. Please note that we will be hunting without a dog. We're from the Roy / Hooper area, so places in that area are preferred. Thanks!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope you get some help. Wild pheasant holes are held pretty tight to the chest. I'd recommend looking into chukars as an alternative (if you haven't already) or paying for a few pheasants.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Here you go, most of these places hold some birds. Interactive maps and everything on this sight.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/walkinaccess/p ... _index.php


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

A good, public access, non-farm, non-released bird pheasant hunting? It does not exist in Utah. 

Kansas, Nebraska, and the Dakotas. Not as expensive as you might think to hunt as an out of stater. Gas will cost you more than license. And quite literally, millions of acres of public access (CRP lands) and wild birds. Seriously, if all you want is a day to go out and try shooting a few birds locally, go to a "pay to play" pheasant operation. If you decide you like it, then put together a trip to the above mentioned states.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Try looking on the DWR site to see if you can find a Walk In Access area that is close to home. That or a local WMA are the best places to try if you don't have permission to hunt private ground. Not to sound like a jerk, but ANY area a hunter has to hunt pheasants is a honey hole. Not much area left to hunt them in this state, especially if you don't know someone with private ground that will give you access.


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

Is it really that hard to find public land with roosters? 

In that case, what would be a good farm around this area with reasonable rates?


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

I cant give you an area. Ill just say go drive through the farmland looking for fields that arent cultivated and not posted no trespassing and then hunt the ditch/bank that separates these fields from the corn fields. Usually those have long grass cover and hold lots of birds. The birds hold really tight so you would be better off if you can go with a buddy that has a bird dog. Everyone says there is no public land left to hunt pheasants, that is incorrect there are lots great spots on public land you just have to work really hard to find these little honey holes.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

The main public areas that hold birds are pressured very hard, especially this late in the hunt. That's not to say you WON'T find birds, but it means there is a much lower likelihood of finding them. I learned this last year at Farmington Bay. Anyone who has driven down the main dike from the north entrance can tell you the place has quite a few birds, but the ones that are there hang pretty close to the dike where they can't be hunted, or out in the phrag where they can hide and hear you coming from a mile away, then flush wild. 

The best way of finding wild birds? Take a drive, find a few fields that look good, and then go get permission. Even if you only find access to a couple fields, there's a good chance you'll find birds.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Oblivion5888 said:


> Is it really that hard to find public land with roosters?
> 
> In that case, what would be a good farm around this area with reasonable rates?


Yes, it really is that hard. I don't know of any areas close by; there are many in southern Utah county, Duchesne County and Emery County. Expect to pay $20-30/bird for a one-time type deal at least.


----------

